# Mega Fox dropped from Transformers 3



## Bender (May 20, 2010)

> Megan Fox has been axed from " Transformers 3," Access Hollywood has confirmed.
> 
> A source at Paramount, the studio behind the film, told Access that Megan, who played star Shia LaBeouf 's love interest in the franchise, would not return for the third movie.
> 
> ...



Source

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2010)

I'm a BIG Transformers fan, but I don't like the Bay film adaptations.

They're alright action films, I'll grant them that at most.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Well I don't care for her, random side character fanservice girlfriend, big loss.

Lets just hope 3 isn't as awful as ROTF, and returns to what made the first film decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2010)

Should of got rid of Shia, focused on the military dudes, and kept Fox for eye candy. Transformers 3 will fail harder than the first two.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 20, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Should of got rid of Shia & Fox & just focused on the military dudes. Transformers 3 will fail harder than the first two.



.......


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 20, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Should of got rid of Shia, focused on the military dudes, and kept Fox for eye candy. Transformers 3 will fail harder than the first two.



I disagree. I think they should get rid of the military dudes, and keep Shia.  /kindofjoking 

Guess I'm one of the few people who actually like Shia LaBeouf.


----------



## Yosha (May 20, 2010)

im not going to waste my time and see it now...she was the only thing doing it for me.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

I wonder what'll be the in-movie excuse?



Sephiroth said:


> Well I don't care for her, random side character fanservice girlfriend, big loss.
> 
> Lets just hope 3 isn't as awful as ROTF, and returns to what made the first film decent.



What was wrong with it?


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

I'm glad Fox is gone. About time.  



Superrazien said:


> Should of got rid of Shia, focused on the *military dudes*, and kept Fox for eye candy. Transformers 3 will fail harder than the first two.



Oh why did you have to remind me about that hot guy..  Sort of want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

They should just make it a bunch of hot naked robots.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2010)

I wonder what led to this decision.  Fox was supposed to be back.  Bay even said so in multiple interviews.  If this occurred because Bay and Fox clashed on set or something... it's hard to not side with Fox.  Bay is pretty much a talentless hack.  Fox isn't much better, but at least she has the guts to speak the truth.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 20, 2010)

aw man now the movie's not even worth a glance without fox.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What was wrong with it?


Lets start with the basics.


----------



## Roy (May 20, 2010)

There goes half the box office numbers.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

lol Mega Fox



Sephiroth said:


> Lets start with the basics.


----------



## T.D.A (May 20, 2010)

at least we won't have random sexual references with fox.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So that automatically ruined the movie?



I said the basics.

Horrible pacing, jokes, acting, and pussy Megatron also ruined the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2010)

According to Fox, she walked away. 

I dunno. Imo, I think they should drop Shia and Fox and stick with the military guys. It's not that I dislike Shia or Fox, it's just that there story has been sort of overdone now........The military guys being the focus will mean more action, and I don't want another "This isn't my war, I just wanna be a normal teen" speach from Shia. Plus, what else can be done with them?

Edit: As for Bay being a talentless hack, I disagree. However, imo, despite being the big SFX, explosions guy, I think he's at his best when he focuses on chemistry between two characters.

What's his best movie? The Rock(Connery and Cage; Hell, the Rock had a great cast in general that made it interesting). After that? Probably "Bad Boys", with Will Smith and Martin Lawrence(who can be funny, although he's usually not).

Imo, Transformers boosted Bay's career with studios, but not with the general public. 

He's an okay producer. I mean, his slasher remakes aren't all that...But they're better than these PG-13 turd remakes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 20, 2010)

I'm in agreement with everybody who said that Bay should focus on the military guys. Shia's character was shit,but Fox should stay for eye candy. If he gets rid of Shia and focus on the military guys and have some Megan Fox here and there followed by some coherent action scenes,this might be a damn good movie.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2010)

Cool. Maybe the third will be better.

Then again, he might throw in another useless side female character with no plot relevance.


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

^ I heard that they're already looking into finding a new female lead, handpicking the most beautiful girls in the world.
So yeah, I'm guessing they'll be plenty of eye candy.

They should bring back the aussie girl from the first movie. She was fucking hot.


----------



## Zeroo (May 20, 2010)

so this is what Shia Labeouf meant when he said the third movie was going to be the best of the trilogy...

I read somewhere that they are looking to get that chick from the Prince of Persia movie....


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

I read that too. I also remember hearing the names of zoey zeldana, amber heard, DiCaprio's girlfriend too, don't remember her name but she's hot.


----------



## sparkykandy (May 20, 2010)

Meh, I wouldn't be surprised if some hot new female ends up replacing her as the love interest.  What I am curious about, though, is what is going to happen to her character.  Will she be killed off?  Ends up breaking up with Sam?  Or something else?


----------



## Zeroo (May 20, 2010)

^ oooh I know....they should reveal that she was a decepticon all this time...
well at least that's what her acting would lead me to believe that she was just a robot....


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

That would be hard to do without her appearing in the film..

They'll probably write in that she wanted a normal life and broke up with Sam.


----------



## Hannibal (May 20, 2010)

Not a big loss, though she is quite hot.  If they wanna win the fans back, they should focus more on the robots and less on the humans.


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

And no more black robots, nor robot balls. That seriously tanked ROTF.


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2010)

MEGA FOX sounds like the new bad guy 

Glad she is gone though, shit actor and only good at making sexy poses on bikes and in front of cars.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2010)

Meh.

I doubt her absence will greatly affect the quality (whatever it may be) of the movie.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 20, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Kno7 (May 20, 2010)

Doesn't look like the casting directors are learning from their mistakes though. They're looking for the hottest women to replace her as female lead. Most of their choices are models, with little to no acting experience.


----------



## Bender (May 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Edit: As for Bay being a talentless hack, I disagree. However, imo, despite being the big SFX, explosions guy, I think he's at his best when he focuses on chemistry between two characters.
> 
> What's his best movie? The Rock(Connery and Cage; Hell, the Rock had a great cast in general that made it interesting). After that? Probably "Bad Boys", with Will Smith and Martin Lawrence(who can be funny, although he's usually not).
> 
> ...




So having movies that are all about big explosions, terrible dialogue, and little interactions between characters means he' an "okay" director? 

My friend you are fucked up in the head.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2010)

Good. Now I have one less reason not to watch it. Hopefully they drop Shia Labeouf (or however his last name is spelt) as well.


----------



## Zhariel (May 21, 2010)

If they are going to drop Megan Fox, they should at least put the best Transformer ever in:




Although I think this film will sink with or without him


----------



## Grrblt (May 21, 2010)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-*

This has to be a trick of some sorts.


----------



## Momoka (May 21, 2010)

Bye bye career


----------



## Bushin (May 21, 2010)

I am guessing that 16 - 19 year old boys around the world are in shock and tears. Me = not so much...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 21, 2010)

I liked Megan Fox in the first one. She was amazing eye candy. The scene where she opened the hood of the car made up for all her other shortcomings.

Part 2 had no such scene. They literally did not seem to know what to do with her character. She was just there......without any purpose. The fact that she captures a small Decepticon by herself.......and then disciplines/trains it was just idiotic. Worse was when it started humping her leg. It was just cheap humor.

She will be missed for the eye candy, but she never really had any in part 2 so I can't really expect her to have any in part 3.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2010)

Oh noez, less eyecandy?

I am disappointed.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2010)

Don't care, Transformers 3 is going to be rubbish anyway with or without her.


----------



## Zaru (May 21, 2010)

Darth said:


> Oh noez, less eyecandy?
> 
> I am disappointed.



They could remake her in cgi with recycled facial expressions and nobody would notice.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2010)

They should do that.


----------



## Zhariel (May 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> They could remake her in cgi with recycled facial expressions and nobody would notice.



It be her with improved acting, and improved thumbs.


----------



## Psyconorikan (May 21, 2010)

It'll suck either way but _yay_ anyway.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Meh, good I guess


----------



## Shark Skin (May 21, 2010)

Now if only they could bottle the actual movie, that's where it'd be at


----------



## tigersage (May 21, 2010)

well if megan fox is out i wonder how they plan to explain away here character, and it seems to me that he will be  maybe doing soemthing else like going on missions and shit or being the ambassador on their behalf or something so who knows.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2010)

tigersage said:


> well if megan fox is out i wonder how they plan to explain away here character



She couldn't take a long distance relationship/giant robots finally got on her nerves.

Bam.


----------



## Narcissus (May 21, 2010)

I don't really care. They'll just find someone else to replace her who won't do any better than she did, possibly worse.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 21, 2010)

Meh, she was only there for the eye candy anyway.


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> She couldn't take a long distance relationship/giant robots finally got on her nerves.
> 
> Bam.



She couldn't take the forced no-chemistry relationship any longer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2010)

like mop said before, she wasn't even that hot in the second movie.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2010)

I didn't even watch the second film


----------



## Kno7 (May 21, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I didn't even watch the second film


To be quite honest you aren't missing much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I didn't even watch the second film



optimus dies:ho


----------



## Mikaveli (May 21, 2010)

If I read eye candy one more time I might explode


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2010)

I loled at the title MEGA FOX


----------



## Darc (May 21, 2010)

lame shit, not cause she's that hot but cause I'm not down for replacements or main characters not returning


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2010)

She was great to look at, but her acting was nothing short of terrible. She has a bright future in porn if she decides to take that route. 

Michael Bay doesn't know what the hell he's doing when it comes to Transformers, I expect the third film to be like the other two which is average at best.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 5, 2010)

I liked Megan Fox in the 1st and 2nd movies.

She looks great in tight white pants and assorted biker regalia and contributed heavily to the atmosphere of the _Transformers_ reloaded episodes being bearable to my sensitive eyes.

It seemed like Michael Bay tried to give it the look and feel of a movie from the 80's.  But, somewhere along the way, things got cheapened and dumbed down to where they failed to make sense.  Megatron revealing he was Optimus Prime's brother at the end was a bitch move.

Inserting boring one dimensional characters for no purpose other than "comic relief" = another bitch move.  Unfortunately, Megan Fox having b00bs and being assigned to a role other than that of kitchen monger makes it likely that she'll be the recipient of all the negative emotions centering around Michael Bay's numerous bitch move, policies.

It wasn't bad enough that he had to rip off the little girl bike scene from _The Goonies_.  He had to drag Megan Fox down to his level and make her the scapegoat for everything wrong with the series.

Hehe.  I'm somewhat joking, btw.  See if you can spot where, exactly.


----------



## Brian (Jun 5, 2010)

Nothing of value was loss.

Now if only the producers would just scrap the idea of making a third Transformers film.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 5, 2010)

Mega Fox?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2010)

How will the giant fighting robot movie survive without the superfluous human character?

Granted I only watched half of the first movie, so maybe she was actually integral to the plot. :ho


----------



## Pacifista (Jun 5, 2010)

She's boring. About as interesting as a piece of wet cardboard.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2010)

ulius said:


> How will the giant fighting robot movie survive without the superfluous human character?
> 
> Granted I only watched half of the first movie, so maybe she was actually integral to the plot. :ho



She wasn't.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 5, 2010)

lol Megan Fox.

Eye candy actresses thinking they're relevant :rofl


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Mega Fox?



Now I know that I REALLY need my glasses I thought I typed in "Megan".  

My laptop's keyboard is pretty fucked up


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> There goes half the box office numbers.



lol, i kno rite?


----------

